# Just gonna leave this here



## Alex (19/8/15)

No1 topic on World News 



Link: https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/...g_is_95_safer_than_smoking_and_could_lead_to/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/15)

Alex said:


> No1 topic on World News
> View attachment 34156
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/...g_is_95_safer_than_smoking_and_could_lead_to/


Effen Awesome man!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Alex said:


> No1 topic on World News
> View attachment 34156
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/...g_is_95_safer_than_smoking_and_could_lead_to/


its at 4439 comments now

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> its at 4439 comments now


4716 now lol let the snowball begin


----------

